# Ok guys, rate me from last night



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

*Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year

I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

looks slayer asf


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 1, 2023)

Sean O'Aspie/10


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 1, 2023)

Surgically attach your 2 inch lift bathroom slippers to your feet to permanently heightmaxx


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Jan 1, 2023)

ethnic incel


----------



## Hades (Jan 1, 2023)

Idk but something looks off. Like you have a dead robot look in your eyes


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

You look like @DarkTetrad


----------



## JBcollector (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


Die


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

Hades said:


> Idk but something looks off. Like you have a dead robot look in your eyes


Needs to take the smile pill


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

ur chin looks rounder than usuall

also ur lip proportions are fucked upper lip too thin

i think slight uee would add to ur appeal (aspie stare atm)
rhino looks botched asf

what surgeries do u plan on getting


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)

*This picture is photoshopped harder than even Crisick's best photo

I don't want to say more or it will raise your blood pressure, you low sentient frauding manlet subhuman*


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 1, 2023)

@Biiyo03 @vaseqmoherad @VicMackey @Shieda_Kayn @heightface 
rate this guy


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)

* No wonder this nigga is always cortisol spiked, cuz there's no photoshop in real life.*


----------



## Aypo129 (Jan 1, 2023)

_RHINO ONLY 
NOTHING MORE_


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> ur chin looks smaller than usuall
> 
> also ur lip proportions are fucked upper lip too thin
> 
> ...


yeah the nose is the biggest thing to me, in this lighting looks insanely bad 

chin small? what u mean vertically or horizontally?


ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *This picture is photoshopped harder than even Crisick's best photo
> 
> I don't want to say more or it will raise your blood pressure, you low sentient frauding manlet subhuman*



photoshopped in what way? only thing I did was do the "auto adjust" thing on the iphone that adjusts contrast and brightness and shit slightly


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

Aypo129 said:


> _RHINO ONLY
> NOTHING MORE_


can someone morph my nose to be human


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 1, 2023)

Eh this lighting makes your nose looks Michael jackson maxxed and its throwing off harmony and your eyelid support is off somehow


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

that picture of you smiling in your car is the best most NT version of you


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> can someone morph my nose to be human


I think it needs like more cartilage added because your nostrils looks collapsed


----------



## defezman (Jan 1, 2023)

Bro looks like an ai generated person.

Still chad tho.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> chin small? what u mean vertically or horizontally?


too round tbh

nvm tbh


----------



## dough (Jan 1, 2023)

should had drawn a dick in your mouth because you look like a total fag


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Jan 1, 2023)

where is your forehead, its almost halved in size 
how are you norwooding backwards


----------



## Preston (Jan 1, 2023)

You look very robotic in this pic imo. Like not a real person. I don't know why. I think it's the eyes.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 1, 2023)

did you have buccal fat removal


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 1, 2023)

Only flaws is the botched nose tip and you have the aspie stare like O’Pry, your eyes look way to tense and non relaxed


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> photoshopped in what way? only thing I did was do the "auto adjust" thing on the iphone that adjusts contrast and brightness and shit slightly


*Are you retarded? 
The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)

Imagine trying to lie about this*









*"I just used my iphone and did auto adjust thing believe me"*

*Absolutely over.*


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 1, 2023)

As i claimed before, your nose looks abysmal. Good job on the hair though. 6.25 psl. it would def be consiserably higher if it wasnt for the nose.

I dont know what surgeries you’re gonna do though.

You’re probably the kind of person that looks better in motion.


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Jan 1, 2023)

You look like an ai drawing of a chad. Attractive? Yes but so dead inside.

No surgery for your lack of soul.


----------



## Guerrilla (Jan 1, 2023)

Ur nose tip looks like it's on the verge of collapsing, like Michael Jackson esque shit.
Get your nose redone.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 1, 2023)

bruh that hairline is retarded... also since when tf u have blue eyes? shit the most obvious photoshop ever.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Are you retarded?
> The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)
> 
> Imagine trying to lie about this*
> ...


his forehead looks so much smaller than usual ngl


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 1, 2023)

slayer needs to look more slayer to attract more used vag 
you need 

kpop reconstructive surgery🇰🇵
basketball player african surgery🏀
millionaire surgery💳
andrew tate surgery👨‍🦲
and reconstructive bitcoin injections🪙


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 1, 2023)

Preston said:


> You look very robotic in this pic imo. Like not a real person. I don't know why. I think it's the eyes.


all things considered it's hard to believe op is a real person. i want to beleaf though.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jan 1, 2023)

you need wider more squared looking chin. you might look into msdo for that.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jan 1, 2023)

Your forhead looks like you've had hairline lowering surgery or something


----------



## rand anon (Jan 1, 2023)

Hades said:


> Idk but something looks off. Like you have a dead robot look in your eyes


Yep, like O'Pry


----------



## capybara (Jan 1, 2023)

wtf nose wtf wtf


----------



## Sopdu (Jan 1, 2023)

lookism slayer, just like the old forum which was sometimes called "models.net"

7 or 8 PSL, elite


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 1, 2023)

i remember you saying you don't use tret or botox and use tanning beds regularly so how does your skin look like this at 34?


----------



## Sopdu (Jan 1, 2023)

yeah the nose is a little weird but lol at the coping comments here


----------



## Leo69 (Jan 1, 2023)

Lol, the hair looks so out of place like it's a wig and not real hair. Eyes reminds me of Sean O'Pry aspie stare at times. I am not sure how you looked at this photo and thought this was great in terms of facial expressions and vibes. Not even mentioning looks, but you just look off in this photo.


----------



## Luc (Jan 1, 2023)

Something is off about this photo idk and don’t get too many surgeries or you will end up looking unreal


----------



## slop slinger (Jan 1, 2023)

Your shirt is too small. Buy a bigger size.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 1, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Are you retarded?
> The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)
> 
> Imagine trying to lie about this*
> ...


You need to make more eviscerations on these mfs tbh, you're peak cage


----------



## luljankybo (Jan 1, 2023)

Bizzaro Sean o pry


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 1, 2023)

StrangerDanger said:


> @Biiyo03 @vaseqmoherad @VicMackey @Shieda_Kayn @heightface
> rate this guy


What a seasoned TRM rater would say: Slight asymettries, upper lip is slightly thinner than ideal proportions wise. Nose could be a bit different (not saying it could be better per se, but because I'm a fuckin coping retard, I need to make something up). Overall TRM 5.25/10


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)

HarrierDuBois said:


> You need to make more eviscerations on these mfs tbh, you're peak cage


_*I don't want to 'eviscerate' anymore. I have so much blood on my hands, especially with Amnesia ...

At the end of the day I am constantly fighting my good vs evil side.*_

*



*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> What a seasoned TRM rater would say: Slight asymettries, upper lip is slightly thinner than ideal proportions wise. Nose could be a bit different (not saying it could be better per se, but because I'm a fuckin coping retard, I need to make something up). Overall TRM 5.25/10





xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> ur chin looks rounder than usuall
> 
> also ur lip proportions are fucked upper lip too thin
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 1, 2023)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> ?


Just a coincidence bro  people on trm a different breed


----------



## _MVP_ (Jan 1, 2023)

I hate your looks


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 1, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*I don't want to 'eviscerate' anymore. I have so much blood on my hands, especially with Amnesia ...
> 
> At the end of the day I am constantly fighting my good vs evil side.*_
> 
> ...


You were the best there was


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


It's over


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 1, 2023)

Haircut throwing me off 
Get a normal haircut for fucks sake.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 1, 2023)

Xangsane said:


> It's over


Xangsane not holding shit back


----------



## Big Dick Energy (Jan 1, 2023)

More surgeries? Time to cut your losses


----------



## CursedOne (Jan 1, 2023)

Your forehead is non existing, wtf did U do? Thats failo nr. 1. Second is ur manlet height. I used to be one of the biggest admirer of ur Looks. But I Kinda think U ruined ur face Just Like I did Ruin mine. I think U are Kinda cuckized, cuckified or cucked. Dunno the Word


----------



## Splinter901 (Jan 1, 2023)

get LL u fucking manlet, then keep wearing lifts, r u on glucosamine? cuz u should.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

My sister said I look good for a reptilian in this pic

My brother said uncanny


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 2, 2023)

6.5 psl

because of the slightly fake looking nose and eye area, IRL probably 6psl

white + body + 6'1 frauding, irl value 8.25/10 , assuming 8 is chad and 9 is gigachad


----------



## never_began_23 (Jan 2, 2023)

what contacts are you wearing here? 

and I think you look good but you look dead in the eyes and looks a bit edited, you look kinda unapproachable and almost unreal but not in the best way idk


----------



## krisal (Jan 2, 2023)

Make eyebrows more positively tilted and arched and higher set


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks a bit like morphed O'Pry. Same aspie alien eyes and hollow cheeks.


----------



## edodalic29 (Jan 2, 2023)

krisal said:


> Make eyebrows more positively tilted and arched and higher set


How can i make my eyebrows low set straight if i have positive tilt ?


----------



## marauder (Jan 2, 2023)

High tier chadlite, but lower SMV because of height/age


----------



## virren (Jan 2, 2023)

Your nose and hair looks werid but you look handsome brother


----------



## Artbreeder Is Law (Jan 2, 2023)

This shit is photoshoped you look too ken doll maxxxed and wtf with that aspie stare.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks Chad asf. Is your hairline naturally like that or is it HT. I will get HT to get hairline like that this year


----------



## Deleted member 24114 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


Stop with the surgeries nigga. With the money spent on surgeries spend it on a boat at this point the potential of getting botched far outweighs the upsides. Get a better car get a better apartment...
Fucking tard 
The blackpill is not for you bro it's for subhumans who can't get pussy because them being ugly trumps everything else in their life


----------



## Wannabe Chad (Jan 2, 2023)

Your Chad Bro


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 2, 2023)

The curtains are off

Too long at the front, too short elsewhere


----------



## krisal (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## SwissArms (Jan 2, 2023)

One surgery away from bogging yourself


----------



## Corleone (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


Did you get botox/fillers? How don‘t you have any wrinkles?


----------



## CristianT (Jan 2, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Are you retarded?
> The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)
> 
> Imagine trying to lie about this*
> ...


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> My sister said I look good for a reptilian in this pic
> 
> My brother said uncanny


Leave while you are at the top. You are going to end like bogandoff twins.


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Jan 2, 2023)

Lipcel.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 2, 2023)

Photo screams severe mental illness


----------



## jahsuuu (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks very plastic. Do you have lip filler?


----------



## RecessedSubhumanX (Jan 2, 2023)

mogged and cucked by BBC


----------



## apocalypse (Jan 2, 2023)

Your chin and lips look close to being bogmaxxed, careful on the filler boyo


----------



## LongForgotten (Jan 2, 2023)

Hades said:


> Idk but something looks off. Like you have a dead robot look in your eyes


Like a gay robot


----------



## Torero (Jan 2, 2023)

u look very cuckable sorry


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

jahsuuu said:


> Looks very plastic. Do you have lip filler?


no never




this pic is better from this thread









DO i look more NT in this pic?


vs the one ITT https://looksmax.org/threads/ok-guys-rate-me-from-last-night.634794/#post-10171264 @Leo69 @Preston @Prettyboy @Blackgymmax




looksmax.org


----------



## Greco44 (Jan 2, 2023)

Horrible haircut, doesn't suit your face at all.
Also aspie stare,


----------



## auburnlaw (Jan 2, 2023)

stop lining up your hairline it makes your hair look thinner


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

auburnlaw said:


> stop lining up your hairline it makes your hair look thinner


what does that mean? lining up hairline? like styling it back?


----------



## ascension (Jan 2, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*I don't want to 'eviscerate' anymore. I have so much blood on my hands, especially with Amnesia ...
> 
> At the end of the day I am constantly fighting my good vs evil side.*_
> 
> ...



Be careful, you don't want him to mention you in his sui note.


----------



## auburnlaw (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> what does that mean? lining up hairline? like styling it back?


Nevermind, I zoomed in and I was wrong, it isn't lined up it is alright though.

Lining up a hairline is where they use the clippers to make a straight line, some guys do it with this haircut and it looks bad


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jan 2, 2023)

Nose look like a finger


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jan 2, 2023)

Sean O PSL


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jan 2, 2023)

Mouth is uncanny because ur sucking cheeks in


----------



## jahsuuu (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> no never
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s just the lighting then because it looks like the pic is edited or you’re wearing make up (I already saw you say that you didn’t photoshop). Also your lips are a halo. But the pic where you have that single strand of hair like Zayn is really cringy and try hard. Nobody except Zayn can pull it off


----------



## john2 (Jan 2, 2023)

Your nose needs improvement, the nose tip can be thinner. Your chin can look more squarish, idk what to suggest you for making your chin less round. Maybe just genioplasty? Idk. If you fixed your nose and chin then you will be 7 PSL.


----------



## AspiringMogger (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


You look very robotic but chadlite nontheless. Your biggest failo atm is your hair imo. It looks too thin although it’s long. First thing that sprung to my mind.


----------



## AspiringMogger (Jan 2, 2023)

StrangerDanger said:


> Only flaws is the botched nose tip and you have the aspie stare like O’Pry, your eyes look way to tense and non relaxed


Yea he looks like he is on speed


----------



## vaseqmoherad (Jan 2, 2023)

StrangerDanger said:


> @Biiyo03 @vaseqmoherad @VicMackey @Shieda_Kayn @heightface
> rate this guy


obvious photoshop but looks 6.75-7 imo.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 2, 2023)

SwissArms said:


> One surgery away from bogging yourself


This and whatever you do DON’T get another Rhino, you’ve had 2 already the third one will be the end of you. Your nose gonna fall of like MJ and you might actually rope


----------



## gribsufer1 (Jan 2, 2023)

looksmaxxed said:


> you need wider more squared looking chin. you might look into msdo for that.


idiot thats the shittest surgery ever, chin wimg to make chin wider is way better


----------



## Zylk (Jan 2, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Are you retarded?
> The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)
> 
> Imagine trying to lie about this*
> ...


Can you tell me what program is that? Thank you


----------



## cvzvvc (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia you looked great the other night on our video call! Don't change a thing


----------



## the next o'pry (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> can someone morph my nose to be human


No wonder you have @Amnesia with such a microcephalic skull like this






I know someone who can do the best and most realistic morphs for your nose so you don’t get your nose botched a third time.


----------



## Downey (Jan 2, 2023)

get a surgery to add some eyelid. goes against lookism ideas but trust me


----------



## JFLateating (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> *Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year
> 
> I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell *
> 
> ...


Biggest thing imo is that the shorter/styled up hairstyle you gave in most pics on the site looks better


----------



## halo3player1851 (Jan 2, 2023)

Uncanny valley chad


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 2, 2023)

99th percentile. I am sure you only intended to hold the glass as a joke, but it kind of comes off as fake because it is like you are trying to pretend it is a candid not a selfie.


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Jan 2, 2023)

lose some sleep to gain UEE
ditch the makeup it's painfully obvious
ur going at the right direction with the hair but its not that good. go to a female barber and tell her to get ruel's haircut


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Jan 2, 2023)

A lot of jelaous incels and haters here.
Great bone mass that gives 3D horizontal perception. 
Hairline looks unnatural and like youve had a transplant.
Excellent chin width and projection, would be better if it was more rectangular.
Cheekbones-jaw-chin triangle gives classical chad model aesthetics.
Eye area is worthy of chad classification, no idea why people call it soulles, they are just making shit up.
Quite proportional mouth width and lip size, makes you look a bit homo due to vertical lip size but its better than being too thin.
You look a bit like The Sims character but thats mostly due to uncanny facial symmetry and unnatural looking hair


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 2, 2023)

Uncanny ngl


----------



## Hoso (Jan 2, 2023)

jfl you cant win on this forum

looks like a full-blown chad but still gets eviscarated


----------



## Sopdu (Jan 2, 2023)

stop with the surgeries asap before you ruin it


----------



## Sopdu (Jan 2, 2023)

you look great but I can tell that Lookism aspie stare a mile away, no idea why you all do it fucking lol


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jan 2, 2023)

no surgery for crippling autism


----------



## heightface (Jan 3, 2023)

StrangerDanger said:


> @Biiyo03 @vaseqmoherad @VicMackey @Shieda_Kayn @heightface
> rate this guy


Very good. Don’t know what he did for skin


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 3, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> can someone morph my nose to be human


----------



## chigoha (Jan 3, 2023)

grow a stubble and get nose filler , it looks like you have a pin on your nose JFL


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 3, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *Are you retarded?
> The photo literally says it was uploaded through an iMac & with compressed quality (92%)
> 
> Imagine trying to lie about this*
> ...


@House Lannister CHeck this thread out jfl


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2023)

tyronelite said:


> Uncanny ngl


yes; morphs tend to look that way


----------



## Time (Jan 3, 2023)

Chad/10


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2023)

Gargamel said:


> Photo screams severe mental illness


it is bro; exposed as a morph the fucking mentalcel  
masterful detective work @ReadBooksEveryday bro
virgin @Amnesia vs Chad @ReadBooksEveryday


----------



## Lihito (Yesterday at 10:24 AM)

Amnesia said:


> I know I am getting more surgeries this ye


Good luck looking uncanny

THIS IS YOUR PEAK LOOKS AMNESIA, YOU CAN ONLY CHANGE STYLES FOR NOW


----------



## sebsyx (Yesterday at 10:25 AM)

What happened to your forehead?


----------



## flippasav (Yesterday at 10:29 AM)

No fucking way man


----------

